# Piping Fabrication Procedure



## سامح 2010 (9 يونيو 2009)

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (9 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بك وبجهودك الطيبة


----------



## merohussein (19 أغسطس 2009)

thanks 
this study for all


----------



## eng.malah (27 أغسطس 2009)

الله يباركلك فى هذا المحهود
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبد النافع (27 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ياهندسة نتمنى المزيد من حضرتك


----------



## belkheir (8 سبتمبر 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmerci


----------



## عمـــــــــــــــر (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## المهندس احمد نعمة (17 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي سامح الله يوفقك في الدنيا والاخرى
والله اعتقد المهندس اللي يدخل ملتقى المهندسين العرب يكون مدلل الى اخر درجة 
كونه يحصل على معلومات مفيدة جدا وبسهولة وبسرعة وبالمجان
الله يديم هذه النعمه ان شاء الله
اشكرك على المعلومات المفيدة
تحياتي
المهندس
احمد نعمه
شركة خطوط الانابيب النفطية/العراق


----------



## naiem2010 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks alottttttttttttt


----------



## mfathy (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*storage tanks*

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خير ونتمنى المزيد
ارجو من سيادتكم المزيد عن storage tanks


----------



## virtualknight (23 أكتوبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## gearbox (23 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (27 أكتوبر 2009)

Nice simple file 
thanksssssss


----------



## islamiccastel (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الله ينور


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جريلا لك من الله التوفيق:1:


----------

